# Certified Instructors Program ????



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Some may know I teach Knit and Crochet, here and offline...
I was asked if I was "Certified" and while I am _certifiable_ I havent gotten a teaching certificate as of yet. SOooooo, like all good researchers, I inquired as tot he recommended certification program, and was directed to the Craft Yarn Council of America's Certified teaching program....

The council is sending me the basic info on the 2 level courses they offer separately for Knit and crochet to become Certified (need that damn piece of paper again..... grrrrr) But waht I want to know is:

Would YOU take a course to be "Certified" as a teacher if you taught based on your years, yes many, of experience?

Would you be more willing to take a class from a certified teacher if you were the student and knew the teacher was certified by some organization versus years of experience???

The courses are not overly expensive, but I really need input here before I spend the money....

Thanks all!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I was asked to teach some classes at a local craft store. Thought it would be great fun but I have to take two (2) classes for $150 each to be "licensed" before I could teach. The classes at the store had 4 to 5 students and I would be paid $ 10.00 for each student signed up. 

I built and taught dollhouses for many years (10+) when miniatures was a popular hobby. Loved It. Loved my students. Always had many repeat students (a good sign for a teacher). 

I do not think a piece of paper makes you a good teacher. Either you got it or you don't.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I'd look very carefully into the requirements and associated costs, including any yearly fees to keep the certification. Yes, a certification might make a difference to me, but I would also want information on experience.


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

Certified would not mean much to me. when I needed some help, I was more concerned about her years of experience. And she was a fabulous teacher!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

as long as you can do the work who cares about a stupid piece of paper that does not mean squat


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know anything about what knitting or crocheting Certification would achieve for a teacher, so no, I would not be more inclined to take a class from a certified teacher. I've also taken instruction from teachers in other fields who were certified who couldn't teach for nuts and didn't know their subject matter very well. So from my own little limited perspective, I wouldn't urge you to go get that piece of paper.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

I wouldn't think to inquire as to a teacher's certification in this instance. For myself I would think years experience and knowledge is much more important than a certificate.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Certified/Schmertified. I'd pick an instructor by the quality of their work, my rapport with the person or just by happenstance. I wouldn't worry about it unless your employer requires it. Then they can pay for it and give you a raise because of your certification. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would give pictures of a few examples of my work and my experience and forget the "certificate." The Knitting Guild would be the only one I would pay any attention to as I know that is hard. Two classes would not do for me.

I teach as a volunteer in our local literacy program and although I attended 1-1/2 days of tutor training and I enjoyed the training, I don't think I ever used anything we covered in that class. So, it depends on the "training." and a certificate tells you nothing about that.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd be much more interested in your experience as a knitting or crochet instructor than I would be in a certificate. Knowing you've been teaching for years counts for much more than the bit of paper. 

More likely, you are qualified to be teaching the certification course.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> I was asked to teach some classes at a local craft store. Thought it would be great fun but I have to take two (2) classes for $150 each to be "licensed" before I could teach. The classes at the store had 4 to 5 students and I would be paid $ 10.00 for each student signed up.
> 
> I built and taught dollhouses for many years (10+) when miniatures was a popular hobby. Loved It. Loved my students. Always had many repeat students (a good sign for a teacher).
> 
> I do not think a piece of paper makes you a good teacher. Either you got it or you don't.


I had a similar experience. I would have received about 75% of the fee paid to take the class but the store required certification and I had to get my own students by doing free demonstrations in the store. So basically I was renting a space and having to take an expensive course for the privilege so I decided against it. I teach beginners to knit once and a while and the $ belongs to me, I can do it at my student's convenience and I can do it one on one this way.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

It wouldn't occur to me to ask if a teacher was "certified" and unless it was a requirement of the sponsoring organization, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been "certified" in 4 areas of nursing during my long career...but no guarantee that I was a better nurse in that area than before I shelled out many of hundreds of dollars to take an exam and "renewed my certification." If "alphabet soup" of a long list of initials after your name is important for your ego then go ahead and jump through the hoops. But if you are a great knitter than can share knowledge of the craft, let your "persona" speak. I'm not impressed by certifications unless its learning to do CPR or insert a PICC IV line--life and death matters.


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

A certificate wouldn't mean any thing to me! I would be more interested in your work as a reference than a piece of paper.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I heard about this too!!
Have crocheted since I was in Primary School and started knitting soon after!!
Have taught many people to knit and crochet!
I, personally would not want to spend money to get a piece of paper, when I am confident in what I can do!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

prismaticr said:


> Some may know I teach Knit and Crochet, here and offline...
> I was asked if I was "Certified" and while I am _certifiable_ I havent gotten a teaching certificate as of yet. SOooooo, like all good researchers, I inquired as tot he recommended certification program, and was directed to the Craft Yarn Council of America's Certified teaching program....
> 
> The council is sending me the basic info on the 2 level courses they offer separately for Knit and crochet to become Certified (need that damn piece of paper again..... grrrrr) But waht I want to know is:
> ...


I did do the work to get certified. I taught crochet at Michaels and in order to teach there, you had to be certified. I did it just because I wanted to challenge myself and wanted to try my hand at instructing. I knew you certainly wouldn't get rich teaching crochet; I just did it for the love of fiber arts.

The work that you have to do to get certified is no walk in the park, especially if you work outside the home. It is time consuming. Also, you have to send your finished swatches, bound in a binder, to a yarn council member assigned to you for them to critique. There have been a few complaints in the past about critique-ers not timely responding or responding at all. I do believe, however, that this issue has been resolved. The process helped me become much more exacting in the quality of my work.

If you choose to do it, do it as a labor of love. I have seen the work of many KPers that would qualify them as a "master," and I bet most haven't bothered to get certified by the craft yarn council.

Good luck to you whatever your decision is!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

BTW, not one of my students ever asked me if I was certified. ALL of them wanted to know how many years I had been crocheting. 

I enjoyed teaching and I enjoyed my students. The process of certification does have a section on creating a lesson plan, but it won't teach you how to teach. I think you either have that talent or you don't.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ellelleen said:


> I've been "certified" in 4 areas of nursing during my long career...but no guarantee that I was a better nurse in that area than before I shelled out many of hundreds of dollars to take an exam and "renewed my certification." If "alphabet soup" of a long list of initials after your name is important for your ego then go ahead and jump through the hoops. But if you are a great knitter than can share knowledge of the craft, let your "persona" speak. I'm not impressed by certifications unless its learning to do CPR or insert a PICC IV line--life and death matters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I looked up the specs for certification by the Craft Council and decided that it was too expensive and involved for my personal needs.

If you were planning to be a designer and wanted to have your patterns published by magazines, or work for a firm, then it would probablly add to your resume, the same as a degree, or diploma. If you were planning to own/work in a LYS and wanted to offer classes, then it would be beneficial.

If you want to teach some classes at somewhere like Joann's, Michael's or a craft store, then you are investing more than you will make. The amount you make per student does not pay for the prep time, travel, drop outs, etc.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

I agree with most here - a certificate doesn't make you a great teacher. And for something in the arts and crafts, a "certificate" doesn't add value, in my estimation. In nursing for example, one might have to be certified, but as mentioned earlier here, that doesn't make one a good nurse. But the industry standard when health & safety are involved, would make me look for proper credentials. I am a completely self-taught bookkeeper and I have clients recommended to me by accountants because of the good, clean, efficient work I do. No one (client or accountant) has ever asked me for my cetification! 

For knitting and crocheting, I would only look for experience, good qualifications and a personality that I can get along with!!

hope that helps!!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Ellelleen said:


> I've been "certified" in 4 areas of nursing during my long career...but no guarantee that I was a better nurse in that area than before I shelled out many of hundreds of dollars to take an exam and "renewed my certification." If "alphabet soup" of a long list of initials after your name is important for your ego then go ahead and jump through the hoops. But if you are a great knitter than can share knowledge of the craft, let your "persona" speak. I'm not impressed by certifications unless its learning to do CPR or insert a PICC IV line--life and death matters.


I agree 
:thumbup:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

A certificate does not a teacher make. There are many certified teachers who shouldn't be teachers. Experience and ability to communicate are more important. I would want to hear from previous students about their experience before I would place my faith in a certificate.


----------



## lindajot (May 17, 2014)

I wouldn't care if the teacher were certified if they had the skills that it sounds you have.
I guess it may be worth it to you if you were able to teach and earn good money to make it worth your while to spend the money on the certification. Sometimes it is just plain fun to have that piece of paper too!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

It depends but I doubt it! 

Are the people you work for requiring a certification? If you are going for it on your own will you be able to recoup the costs.

If you are an experienced knitter/crocheter you might only get the piece that improves your skill as an instructor if this is new to you.

If someone asks if you are certified ask them in what way...experience or a little piece of paper?


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree with what most everyone is saying. I would be more concerned with the person's experience, knowing multiple ways of doing something, and how well they teach.

One of the most important things in my opinion is how well an instructor teaches. I have taken many non-knitting classes for work. The most horrible class was taught by someone who really knew the topic very well. He couldn't explain things to people who had no experience. I think he was very smart and picked things up very quickly. He didn't have any patience with students that asked questions.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

agilitybritts said:


> ... The most horrible class was taught by someone who really knew the topic very well. He couldn't explain things to people who had no experience. I think he was very smart and picked things up very quickly. He didn't have any patience with students that asked questions.


If the subject was math or engineering related and if it was more than 25 years ago, that might have been my step-father! That was exactly his attitude towards _every_ other human on the planet! And, in retirement, he was actually hired to teach at St.John's University (Queens, NY). Poor students!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> ... Knowing you've been teaching for years counts for much more than the bit of paper.
> 
> *More likely, you are qualified to be teaching the certification course.*


 :thumbup: :thumbup:



Jalsh said:


> Certified/Schmertified. I'd pick an instructor by the quality of their work, my rapport with the person or just by happenstance. I wouldn't worry about it unless your employer requires it. *Then they can pay for it and give you a raise because of your certification.*


 :thumbup: :thumbup:



standsalonewolf said:


> *as long as you can do the work, who cares about a stupid piece of paper that does not mean squat*


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Some people, who have little hands-on, face-to-face teaching experience and who haven't a clue about how to organize/prepare for giving a formal 'class', _might_ profit from such a certification. (Thinking of my own lack of organizational skills.)

Someone aiming to make a career at teaching knitting/crocheting _might_ possibly like to have such a certification.

It's all up to *your* personal situation, aims, and desires.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Why bother with a piece of paper, you either have or you dont (knowledge of knitting/crochet) How many of the owners of the LYS have a certificate, yet the majority of them are willing to help you. Look at all the help we give to each other here on KP, and I dont think we all have a certificate, and the help we get is excellent. If I was you I would not bother to go through all the rig maroll to get a certificate. Happy teaching.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with most of the answers ... if you are experienced, that will give your students a wealth of information.

Now, on the other hand, since I now know that there is such a thing as certification to teach ... I might have to look into it ... just because! I love a challenge and I would contemplate doing it just 'because' ... 

I am a certified quilting instructor ... so I could add this to my arsenal just for the challenge.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

When it comes to a hobby like knitting and chrocheting I would not look for a certified instructor myself. I would go more for those that know what they are doing from experience. just my two cents.


prismaticr said:


> Some may know I teach Knit and Crochet, here and offline...
> I was asked if I was "Certified" and while I am _certifiable_ I havent gotten a teaching certificate as of yet. SOooooo, like all good researchers, I inquired as tot he recommended certification program, and was directed to the Craft Yarn Council of America's Certified teaching program....
> 
> The council is sending me the basic info on the 2 level courses they offer separately for Knit and crochet to become Certified (need that damn piece of paper again..... grrrrr) But waht I want to know is:
> ...


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

A piece of paper doesn't mean a thing to me. Practical application and experience is more important. If you have experience and know the stitches and techniques, I wouldn't have a problem taking classes from you.


----------



## maddytn (Jul 28, 2011)

I would much rather see a portfolio of beautifully made items with good color choices, showing a familiarity with a good number of stitches, needles, and yarns. In addition to that, the teacher and I would need a good rapport. 

Although there are situations where that piece of paper might be important, unless you're planning on going really really big and maybe thinking of teaching at some of these huge knit events around the country or at sea, your portfolio, years of experience, and sweet smile would/should (for me anyway) be more than sufficient.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

A certificate would not mean anything to me but the experience would make more of a difference. Shucks, I would even listen to a new learner if they had a better way of doing something.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I think being able to 'do' and being able to 'teach' are two different things. There are probably reasons to learn how to teach what you know how to do. If the classes teach a person how to present the material so someone else can learn what you know, then its worthwhile and I would take the classes.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Although a point has been made about teaching in general. Sometimes you don't have a choice .. if you want to teach at certain stores/shops, you have to show that you are certified. So it just depends on how much you want to teach at those type of stores.

Again, experience outweighs certification!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm.
Well, I can tell you that degrees & fancy pieces of paper aren't always what they're cracked up to be. I'd have to go on a case-by-case basis, I guess. If someone has years of experience & is certified, sure, I'd take a class from that person. If someone had years of experience but few teaching skills, I wouldn't want to spend money on that class. If someone had years of experience, including experience in teaching the subject, I don't care if they're "certified" or not. If someone is certified but doesn't have many years of experience, I'd have to see if they're actually good at it... if they are, then I might take a class from them, if they aren't, forget it. 
My mom started working as an accountant/bookkeeper for a large company many years ago. They taught her everything about accounting. When I was in high school, she tried to get an actual degree, but needed to quit when her mom got sick. She never ended up getting a degree, but potential employers would see her years of experience & talk to her, and she'd usually get hired. On the other hand, I've talked to people who have PhDs who did not impress me with their intelligence (and in some cases, with their topic knowledge). This seems to happen more with Education PhDs more than any other kind, but... I have met people with PhDs who have incredible intelligence, topic knowledge, and are just really good at what they do. It's very individual.


----------



## jannetie (May 30, 2012)

prismaticr said:


> Some may know I teach Knit and Crochet, here and offline...
> I was asked if I was "Certified" and while I am _certifiable_ I havent gotten a teaching certificate as of yet. SOooooo, like all good researchers, I inquired as tot he recommended certification program, and was directed to the Craft Yarn Council of America's Certified teaching program....
> 
> The council is sending me the basic info on the 2 level courses they offer separately for Knit and crochet to become Certified (need that damn piece of paper again..... grrrrr) But waht I want to know is:
> ...


I'd be more inclined to go with years of experience rather than a certification. Just about anyone can get that certificate these days, even without the know-how, and in lots of jobs with a whole lot more responsibility than teaching someone to knit or crochet.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I think it's a gimmick. I never heard of a certificate to teach how to knit. I can teach someone where I live in my home. All nonsense. Good luck. I would not take a class for that,and pay got it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never heard of this, yet I have never taken a knitting class. I taught myself 20 + years ago when I wanted to make a gift. My first project was a little girls dress made in the round with a heart design. 

I Would be more interested in experience then a piece of paper. I'm wondering if those who teach in the LYS have a certificate.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> A certificate wouldn't mean any thing to me! I would be more interested in your work as a reference than a piece of paper.


I agree with everyone who has said "show me the money" (your work) rather than a certificate.

I strongly DISAGREE that years of knitting has anything to do with knowledge/talent/skill/ability to teach. I have realized from KP that many knitters have been able to knit for 40-50+ years and have never blocked an item, tried lace, color work, top down or many other techniques knitters would be interested in learning.

My Grandmother has been knitting for 40 years. She knits one item... Dishcloths, from one pattern. She has been knitting these since I was a little girl and makes them for all of us. I would not consider her qualified to teach a class with her 40 years of experience. I started knitting about three years ago and teach fair isle classes and sock classes at my LYS.

I teach yoga, spin and Pilates. I have been "trained" to teach by the facility where I teach classes. I have no formal certification, but my classes are packed and we often have to turn members away because the room is too full. I have seen "certified " instructors with 2/3/4 people in attendance! That tells me what most STUDENTS think about instructors being certified!!

The FIRST thing I did when I read your question was to click on YOUR posts. You have never shown your work here on KP, so I would NOT be likely to take your class/seek your advice/listen to your recommendations.

Take some photos of your work and use those as your "certification" as most of us can judge by the persons work whether they are "qualified" to teach a class!


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

I think your 'certificate' is the lovely examples of your work. I would count that much more than the paper- knitting is a doing thing, not a book or classroom learning thing, imo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have run into certification requirements in many areas of my expertise. It is a money maker for the certifying organization and no guarantee of quality work being done. 

However, the issue is political. If the tendency is developing for demanding certification in order to teach at various institutions, then you will be obliged to go for it if that is where you tend to teach. It will have nothing to do with your skills. You are being asked to buy into club membership. That will become the choice.

Of course, if you teach privately or in small LYS type situations, certification may be no issue.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I wouldn't even think to ask for a certification for a knitting teacher. It would be far more interesting to me to see samples of his/her work anyway. Teaching is an art you have to have a talent for, certifications really don't mean much.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I knit for fun....certification sounds so ridged and structured. I'm thinking I look for someone who has patience and a examples of the techniques of what I need help with. Someone who can view what I've done and help explain what I am missing.....from the looks of the second sentence.....I'd not be the person I'm looking for! 

What I need help with, and the goals I have for my knitting would not require formal training I think. What draws me to the possibility of taking a class is an example of what I'd like to knit that seems to require a technique I have not learned. 

What amazes me with the knitters on this forum is the amount of information they are given with the clear explanations they give! Sometimes I can solve the problem presented and sometimes I can't follow. There are many great instructures here and I have no idea if a certificate is involved.....and could not care less about a certificate!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd rather take a class from someone who with great experience instead of a piece of paper certifying them. As a matter of fact, I did take a class with a "certified" instructor, but learned much more from the ladies in the class, on-line, and from all of the wonderful ladies on KP.


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

imsobusy said:


> I wouldn't think to inquire as to a teacher's certification in this instance. For myself I would think years experience and knowledge is much more important than a certificate.


Consider: that just being certified, May not mean you can effectively teach. I believe your students decide and proclaim this.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I find the most important attributes are patience and the ability to convey the information to the student. I personally wouldn't take the courses unless the employer paid for it.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Years ago I took the test to be certified to teach high school science. I passed all parts & I am certified to teach ANY high school science course. However, I never taught biology & never felt qualified to teach it. My specialities are physics & chemistry. So 'certified' is NOT the same as 'qualified' in my opinion.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I have never asked if instructors of anything were certified. If they know more than I do and can answer my questions I'm fine with that. I had teachers in school who could not teach or at least could not get me to understand what they were teaching no matter how they tried. We all learn differently and some people are very talented.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

If or when I need help, I ask someone who knows how to provide the help, but I would never think to ask if they are certified to "teach." Experience goes a long way in crafting; certification -- not so sure.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Colorgal said:


> I was asked to teach some classes at a local craft store. Thought it would be great fun but I have to take two (2) classes for $150 each to be "licensed" before I could teach. The classes at the store had 4 to 5 students and I would be paid $ 10.00 for each student signed up.
> 
> I built and taught dollhouses for many years (10+) when miniatures was a popular hobby. Loved It. Loved my students. Always had many repeat students (a good sign for a teacher).
> 
> I do not think a piece of paper makes you a good teacher. Either you got it or you don't.


 Either you got it or you don't.
Having taught school for 35 years, I saw many teachers come and go; I discovered the paper license doesn't indicate skill at getting the ideas to the students at all!!


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> as long as you can do the work who cares about a stupid piece of paper that does not mean squat


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

It would not matter to me as a student. I'm more interested in your ability to convey the subject matter. However, if certification interests you, go for it.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i had a certification to teach quilting....found that no student cared one way or the other about the certification!!
i taught at a quilt shop in Michigan and the shop owner didn't care about it either....it is the quality of your work that counts...
Blessings


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> I'd be much more interested in your experience as a knitting or crochet instructor than I would be in a certificate. Knowing you've been teaching for years counts for much more than the bit of paper.
> 
> More likely, you are qualified to be teaching the certification course.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Knowledge and ability are what makes a good teacher, not a piece of paper.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I did do the work to get certified. I taught crochet at Michaels and in order to teach there, you had to be certified. I did it just because I wanted to challenge myself and wanted to try my hand at instructing. I knew you certainly wouldn't get rich teaching crochet; I just did it for the love of fiber arts.
> 
> The work that you have to do to get certified is no walk in the park, especially if you work outside the home. It is time consuming. Also, you have to send your finished swatches, bound in a binder, to a yarn council member assigned to you for them to critique. There have been a few complaints in the past about critique-ers not timely responding or responding at all. I do believe, however, that this issue has been resolved. The process helped me become much more exacting in the quality of my work.
> 
> ...


Thank for the voice of reason. I believe wholeheartedly in certifying before you teach. Its one thing to have years of experience but its a whole other thing when it comes to teaching the craft. Congratulations on your effort.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I would be more interested in seeing your work and talking with you to know whether or not you are knowledgeable about knitting terms and so forth.
others are correct, piece of paper means nothing. Just something to start fireplace with


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I would, why not?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Either you got it or you don't.
> Having taught school for 35 years, I saw many teachers come and go; I discovered the paper license doesn't indicate skill at getting the ideas to the students at all!!


The paper license does get you the job though.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Check into local laws. If a certificate is required to teach, and the fines for doing so with out one are higher than the cost of the cerification............then it might be a good idea to do it. If no license is required by local law, yarn shop does not require one, and you have plenty of students... don't worry about it.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I am appalled that people do not see the value in being certified.

Any type of education is valuable. Being able to teach is a skill - some people just naturally have that a knack, others can be taught the skill and work hard on trying to improve - do you just knock em down for that reason.

I say certify even if you have 100 years of experience. SO many more doors will open to you because believe me in any job market, those pieces of paper make all the difference between getting the job or not even if it does only pay $10 an hour or whatever, plus so few people in the world go through these courses and you would be one of those few who decided that there was in fact more to learn.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> Some may know I teach Knit and Crochet, here and offline...
> I was asked if I was "Certified" and while I am _certifiable_ I havent gotten a teaching certificate as of yet. SOooooo, like all good researchers, I inquired as tot he recommended certification program, and was directed to the Craft Yarn Council of America's Certified teaching program....
> 
> The council is sending me the basic info on the 2 level courses they offer separately for Knit and crochet to become Certified (need that damn piece of paper again..... grrrrr) But waht I want to know is:
> ...


I would take a class from someone who was not certified, if I saw their work and was pretty sure they could teach me the things I did not know. While I would do this, a lot of folks will not want to pay for a class without the teacher being certified. Also, when you are certified, you can teach for different stores, parks departments, and other places that require it. It is really up to you to determine if you want to invest the money and time. I would recommend it, but personally, when I've taken classes, it never occurred to me to ask if the teacher was certified. I just asked to see some of her work. I was impressed and I learned a lot--such as how to measure to make a sweater fit perfectly. (I've not made a sweater since. :-( ).


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

I laughed when I first read your post "the certifiable" bit, I think that we are all at that stage LOL.

As to needing a certificate I don't see why, we have all in some way or another taught or helped another person to learn a craft. I don't ever remember by mother saying she had a certificate to teach me to bake/cook/sew/knit etc. I feel that the main thing needed is an understanding of each persons needs, after all, we are all different and what one can do easily another would find hard

Sheila


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

dwernars said:


> I am appalled that people do not see the value in being certified.
> 
> Any type of education is valuable. Being able to teach is a skill - some people just naturally have that a knack, others can be taught the skill and work hard on trying to improve - do you just knock em down for that reason.
> 
> I say certify even if you have 100 years of experience. SO many more doors will open to you because believe me in any job market, those pieces of paper make all the difference between getting the job or not even if it does only pay $10 an hour or whatever, plus so few people in the world go through these courses and you would be one of those few who decided that there was in fact more to learn.


 :thumbup: I do agree.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm just thinking...How many people who want to learn how to knit or crochet check into their teaching backgrounds? Also, exactly what do you get from being certified? You've already 'proven' your ability and expertise.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

I have taught for years at a lys and have no certificate bit years of
Experience which sometimes is more valuable then a piece of paper


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Ditto!!!! How many of us have useless pieces of paper from prestigious schools for one area of expertise and are working in a completely different field? I would be looking for experience!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Being a knitter, crocheter, quilter and crafter of (okay, I'm not telling you how long it really is!), let's just say it's many years; I would prefer, no INSIST ON experience and first hand knowledge over any class or person with a piece of paper saying they are qualified, teaching me something, anything! 

If you feel, however, that you really want to teach and this certification is holding you back, then you have to weigh the cost in time and $$$ against your level of 'want'  Only you can really judge.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Hubby and I have taught stained glass for over 25 years, even at the college level. No degrees, just tons of experience. Had a student once, we taught her to do leaded windows in an 8 week course, who went to a Vickie Payne course in Florida for one week, came back as a "Certified Instructor" and began bidding on church windows against us. She came to us for help when her first window wouldn't fit as they tried to put it in. I don't hold stock in commercial courses for short periods of time that teach you to do something it takes quite awhile to perfect. JMHO.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Why bother with a piece of paper, you either have or you dont (knowledge of knitting/crochet) How many of the owners of the LYS have a certificate, yet the majority of them are willing to help you. Look at all the help we give to each other here on KP, and I dont think we all have a certificate, and the help we get is excellent. If I was you I would not bother to go through all the rig maroll to get a certificate. Happy teaching.


I agree. I have taught at the Edmonds Library for 3 years now and have many continuing happy students. I never seem to run out of them. Most have been non-knitters before joining the classes. If you want to teach at Michael's or JoAnn's then they require you to be certified. But the pay is so bad and the extra work you have to do while employed by them as an instructor is not worth the output of money to be certified. Also you do not have the students that would be worth the time and money spent teaching. My classes at the library never go under 10 people and are mostly 15- 20. I have two friends(good knitters) to help me and it is all volunteer. Now that is worth it to see happy knitters and at my convenience.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

P.S. I took a class in Panera Bread every Saturday for about two months. The instructor probably was certified since she taught through the Parks Department as well. She did beautiful work and charged us $5.00 (cash) for each time we showed up. We were asked to buy something so she could keep meeting us there on Saturdays between 3:00 and 5:00 p.m. We started with three people and it grew to six sometimes. You came if you wanted. She just asked us to let her know by Thursday if we would come so she would not go there and not have a class. (I always bought a drink. that's it.)I think she still holds those classes and we all did good work and learned so much in those classes. No overhead and everyone wins. So you might do something like that if you want to teach without certification.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

The certification would be valuable if it enabled you to earn more money or teach somewhere that used that as a qualification however I would agree with many of the other statements that a piece of paper does not an instructor make!

I believe experience is what it boils down to in the end.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I am more interested In the knowledge and experience of a person than a piece of paper. Certification is over ravaged.


----------



## madmims (Aug 16, 2013)

I would much rather get help from somebody that knits and has done it before i would take aclass from you just as you are


----------



## revswife1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am certified by the CYC because it is a requirement in order to teach at Michael's. No student has ever asked about it. The company uses it in their promotion of the classes. It took awhile to make all the samples, assemble them in a binder, write the lesson plans, etc. I passed with flying colors but have no desire to go for the Level 2 certification. I just want to knit! There is no "recertification" that I know of. I think someone who has no teaching experience would benefit from the lesson planning. I was an elementary teacher long ago and used the old lesson planning skills when starting to teach. Now I just wing it. I agree with everyone that the certification does not make a teacher, but if I were hiring someone to do something I was unfamiliar with, I would want to hire someone certified to make sure I was hiring someone competent.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I would need some information on how good the teacher is before signing up. However, that could mean getting references and talking to people who have taken the course before. Unfortunately, there are unscrupulous people out there and there are good teachers and teachers who cannot teach! Good luck with your certification!


----------



## Sherry Faye (Feb 2, 2014)

I would go with experience first and next choose someone with a cert. Either way, there is no way to know if someone is a good teacher. Word of mouth is still best.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> as long as you can do the work who cares about a stupid piece of paper that does not mean squat


 I agree.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would definitely go for the experience. A piece of paper does not mean much without the experience.


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

as far as I am concerned it's not only what a teacher knows but what she can teach. I know people who are very good at knitting and crocheting that can't teach a lick. and I have known a 12 year old boy that his only lesson was from a teacher at his school, who's only certificate was to teach school not arts and crafts, after the boy had her show him one time how to crochet a granny square, he was able to do beautiful work and taught me in less that an hour how to do it. I had several other people including a certified instructor than was unable to teach me. so no I wouldn't even think to ask, if I wanted to know before taking a class, if I want proof a person was qualified to teach knitting or any other craft I would just ask if I could see some of her/his work. so unless I was required by law, I would not suggest getting certified to teach any craft, in a store or public place. i would tell them i would be willing to show them some of my work, after all experience is most often the best teacher. I would tell the person that was asking me to teach a class, that since they were paying for me to take the class, I would be happy to teach classes for them.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Personally, I would not care about certification...for me to give lessons, or to take lessons. Experience is often the best teacher.
Jane


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> Some may know I teach Knit and Crochet, here and offline...
> I was asked if I was "Certified" and while I am _certifiable_ I havent gotten a teaching certificate as of yet. SOooooo, like all good researchers, I inquired as tot he recommended certification program, and was directed to the Craft Yarn Council of America's Certified teaching program....
> 
> The council is sending me the basic info on the 2 level courses they offer separately for Knit and crochet to become Certified (need that damn piece of paper again..... grrrrr) But waht I want to know is:
> ...


I had the same reaction to the "certification" needed to teach knitting or crocheting - stupid to need a piece of paper, but I guess that is to be sure of certain standards.... BUT - I would think showing a sampling of things you have done/can do would also provide the information needed....

Also, just because you have a piece of paper which shows you know how to knit/crochet, doesn't mean you can communicate that to another -- part of the certification process of the CYC said that you had to teach one or more people.... fine, but how can you if you can't teach a class until you have it - catch 22 for sure.

In my case: I couldn't justify spending the money (at the time I looked into it, the Cdn dollar was in very bad shape, and the cost was super incredible!); I already have a (school) teaching certificate, so know how to teach, etc. I also looked at the levels - My knitting skills were such at the time that I could be an instructor for the highest level of the course -- and frankly, I've learned much since then!! (which really doesn't say much for the value of the certificate).

When I was working at the yarn store, part of my duties included teaching a class - based on my abilities/skill set. No piece of paper required....

Editing to add: In my opinion, if people/places want you to have a piece of paper saying you can teach a class, then the ones issuing that piece of paper should have a "challenge" level of some sort - where, instead of paying for a course that you don't need, you should be able to pay a small fee and submit some samples of your work, answer a few questions, and if it meets whatever standards, you should be able to get that paper with the time and money investment of taking a full unnecessary course. It will also reduce the load on the people offering the course, freeing up their time and space for others who perhaps do need or want to take the actual course....


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

The certification gives you creditability. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't care if my teacher is certified or not. I go by how well s/he teaches and how knowledgeable they are.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with those who would rather have years of experience from their teachers. However, if you want certification and are willing to invest that kind of time and money, I would look into the Knitting Guild Master Knitters program, which is kind of the gold standard.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I would give pictures of a few examples of my work and my experience and forget the "certificate." The Knitting Guild would be the only one I would pay any attention to as I know that is hard. Two classes would not do for me.
> 
> I teach as a volunteer in our local literacy program and although I attended 1-1/2 days of tutor training and I enjoyed the training, I don't think I ever used anything we covered in that class. So, it depends on the "training." and a certificate tells you nothing about that.


Certified would not matter to me, I agree with you about pictures. If applying for a teaching job for knitting I would show pictures of my work in a small photo alblum. "the proof is in the pudding" as they say!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok here is what I think. If you can afford the classes.. you say they are not overly expensive.. I say why not.. your a teacher and teachers need to be improving themselves also... and I would think of this opportunity to improve your skills... 
Would I require my knitting or crochet teacher to be certified??? not really but it wouldn't hurt.. 

I am a caregiver and I am always looking for more classes to improve my skills.. I have been doing this for a very long time but there are always new things to pick up and learn to help do my best to help the elderly..  

I say go for it!!! have fun and let us know how it turns out... oh and by the way wouldn't a certified teacher get more money for her classes ??


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

seedstitch said:


> I think being able to 'do' and being able to 'teach' are two different things. There are probably reasons to learn how to teach what you know how to do. *If the classes teach a person how to present the material so someone else can learn what you know, then its worthwhile and I would take the classes.*


 :thumbup:


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

That is the silliest thing I ever heard!!! You know how to knit! Something a person has learned from ancestors,friends,realitives etc. for years. Now they want one to be certified. Certification only means you can charge more for your classes. I say save your money!!!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I would rely on the good judgment of my LYS for choosing teachers. It never would occur to me to even ask about certification. Good yarn shop = good teachers. Plus The Knitting Guild might have more cache than the organization you are considering. But do the Knitting Guild for your own skill building not for a piece of paper that students are not aware of.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I do know a nice piece of paper is a mark of you can be taught but it really does not prove you can teach. I have gone to school and seen many master a class, but when it comes time to make the lessons in real life they are at a loss. Some need it so they feel comfortable, but I would rather sit by years of experience to learn than by a piece of printed paper.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

PARANDALL said:


> Certified would not mean much to me. when I needed some help, I was more concerned about her years of experience. And she was a fabulous teacher!


I totally agree.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am currently taking the yarn council certification program and it is very intense, however having said that I have learned things about what I really can do versus what I would only due before. I have been knitting for about 45 years and I learned some things that I did not know and I don't feel it is a waste of my time or my money. There is also a teachers manual so it does help to prepare you a bit for actual teaching.

I will be teaching at Michaels and they require it.

I am almost finished with the knitting course and feel it is quite the accomplishment.
Linda


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

As a Certified Knitting instructor, thought I would put my two cents worth into this discussion. 

I also got a job teaching at a local Arts and Crafts store, certification was needed as part of the job. They paid half the cost so that helped. As part of the certification I had to teach 15 hours to obtain that piece of paper. 

I had been knitting since I was nine so when I started at the store I had 40 + years under my belt. I was surprised and thrilled at how much I learned while working on my certification!! Three years later I am now moving on to a local Jr. College, a move I might not have been able to take if not for the certification.

I plan on getting the second certification for my own purposes - the knowledge I will gain, the stretching of my abilities as a knitter..not for any piece of paper.

So..don't put down the certification. I wish I had started it all when I was much younger.


----------



## mimizz (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, I would be more willing to take a course from a "certified" teacher, thus willing to pay more. ON the other hand, I still would love to learn from someone who has experience. I have been crocheting for 40+ years, and at one point I did teach at a community school, but did it as a volunteer.
I have been certified, as well as certifiable, when I had taught ceramics years ago.
I know your experience counts much more that the course, but lately people seem to put their trust in someone who has the "piece of paper" behind what they claim to be able to teach.
Best of luck with whatever you choose to do. :-D


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

No certification can make up for years of hands on knitting and crocheting. I would like to look at the potential teacher's work - not a piece of paper. Also I read reviews of that program and sounds like a gimmick to me where one lays out a lot of $$ just to have samples of her work are "graded". I decided not to do it and to just keep on knitting and seeing my mistakes and correcting myself.


----------



## kc018 (Jan 6, 2012)

What is getting certified? Subject knowledge or teaching ability? I don't think an online class can determine what you know about knitting and crocheting. In the grand scheme of things, I think it matters more that you know the craft rather than knowing the right answers on the certification test.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree with everyone who has said "show me the money" (your work) rather than a certificate.
> 
> I strongly DISAGREE that years of knitting has anything to do with knowledge/talent/skill/ability to teach. I have realized from KP that many knitters have been able to knit for 40-50+ years and have never blocked an item, tried lace, color work, top down or many other techniques knitters would be interested in learning.
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree more. I consider myself an experienced knitter, but just because I can knit very professional looking sweaters does not mean it would qualify me to teach.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe certification would be helpful if you were planning to publish but as a novice who takes classes, I could care less about certification.


----------



## Betsy Schroer (Apr 28, 2011)

When I was taking my college courses for teacher certification ( I taught high school Biology and Chemistry) I found that the absolute worst teachers were those who taught my "education" courses as they had had no practical experience in the classroom. Very little of what was presented in class was actually applicable and you certainly would not want to emulate their teaching technique. I found that experience was the best teacher plus I learned just as much from my students. However I assume that the certification course you mentioned will be taught by experienced knitters who actually teach classes. Bite the bullet and get certified. You may be pleasantly surprised plus we always can learn a new things.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Knitter forever said:


> I think it's a gimmick. I never heard of a certificate to teach how to knit. I can teach someone where I live in my home. All nonsense. Good luck. I would not take a class for that,and pay got it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

How do they certify a person for knitting or crochet . Never thought you have to get a piece of paper to teach knitting.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

I value experience over certification. There are many certified people with little to no practical experience. A certificate doesn't make you an experienced knitter or crocheter.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

rosespun said:


> As a Certified Knitting instructor, thought I would put my two cents worth into this discussion.
> 
> I also got a job teaching at a local Arts and Crafts store, certification was needed as part of the job. They paid half the cost so that helped. As part of the certification I had to teach 15 hours to obtain that piece of paper.
> 
> ...


Agreed and well done.

While many years of experience goes a long way, Certification pushes you beyond what you know and I regard it as self-development.

I have been knitting since I was 8 years old and only now after 40 whatever years have learned about fibers, how they are spun, twisted etc and how best to use them. Now I understand why some items I have knitted look awful and I have frogged them multiple times. I think one can always learn something new.

On another note - I have worked in the IT industry. I got a computer science degree and various other diplomas. On top of that I learned with hands on experience. Experience on the job teaches you how to deal with specific situations and there is nothing wrong with that as you are bound to encounter similar situations where you can draw on that experience. However, once I embarked on certifying in various fields, I became an expert. Its not easy and people slam it all the time but my answer to that is, before you knock it down - go give a try yourself and you may just walk away amazed and then slap yourself on the back for having the foresight to sweat through it.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Jalsh said:


> Certified/Schmertified. I'd pick an instructor by the quality of their work, my rapport with the person or just by happenstance. I wouldn't worry about it unless your employer requires it. Then they can pay for it and give you a raise because of your certification. Happy Knitting!


My thoughts exactly. You would know quickly whether or not you wanted a certain person to be your teacher. :thumbup:


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I think experience and expertise would count for more than a certificate. I've been asked to teach at a LYS and no mention was made of certification. Knitting and other needlecrafts have been passed down for generations without any licensing. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Very interesting responses! I am a retired teacher with a certification story. When I was about six or seven years into my career, I was hired to teach girls P. E. as it was referred to then, along with a sixth grade classroom. Did that for about four years and then that job was taken away because I was not a "certified" physical education teacher. Experience, track record-not a consideration because it was state mandated. My point? "Certification" can be valuable. I am a knitter of close to 50 years and I have enrolled in the KGTA Master knitting program. I was surprised at the requirements but I am learning a great deal and also surprised at what I don't know about our craft. I am doing this because I am curious to see if I would meet their qualifications as a Master Knitter. Wish me luck!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

janettamargo said:


> A certificate wouldn't mean any thing to me! I would be more interested in your work as a reference than a piece of paper.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I received help once from someone certified by The Knitting Guild. She, personally, was an excellent teacher and was knowledgeable about the knitting techniques I was trying to learn. 
I also took machine knitting lessons from someone was was ADD and was so disorganized herself that she was very difficult to learn anything from. the difference was not the certification but the individual personalities. 
Joan 8060


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

The only reason to get the certificate is if you can't get a job you really want or need without it. If you are already established as a knitting teacher in your area and are comfortably busy, there's no need. If you're trying to become established or widen your work field, then find out what the various hiring venues expect.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Dot700 said:


> I couldn't disagree more. I consider myself an experienced knitter, but just because I can knit very professional looking sweaters does not mean it would qualify me to teach.


I agree with you Dot700. It takes a certain kind of person to teach. I have taught quilting and crochet classes, and although I consider myself an experienced knitter, I know that I still have a lot to learn before I could ever teach it.

I also feel that Amyknits made a pretty harsh statement regarding not finding any pics posted showing her work.

**The FIRST thing I did when I read your question was to click on YOUR posts. You have never shown your work here on KP, so I would NOT be likely to take your class/seek your advice/listen to your recommendations.**

Just because you don't post pics on a forum website, doesn't mean that your opinions don't count. I listen to everything anyone has to say and take it all in stride. Not posting to a forum has nothing to do with whether or not she is capable of giving advice and teaching.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Part of my experiences that have frankly stunned me as a knitter is the realization of how little some long time knitters/ crocheter's actually know.

I have helped these folks who have knitted as long as I have or longer and they know nothing about the label. They often just knit one or two things, they don't even really know about binding off properly. The list goes on and on...so, yes they have years of experience, but too often a very narrow view of what to knit/crochet. 

Many of us know just one type of cast on and bind off, a shame really. One of the things I have done with this certification is stretch my personal boundries with knitting. I know and teach a new cast on and bind off with each class ...and my students learn why the different co's and bo's are important.

I have seen so called teachers who did not know many of the basics of knitting. Certification doesn't mean I know more than an uncertified teacher, but it does mean I have pushed the boundries of my former knowledge.

Like dwernars said (typed  I have learned the whys of so much more!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

prismaticr said:


> Some may know I teach Knit and Crochet, here and offline...
> I was asked if I was "Certified" and while I am _certifiable_ I havent gotten a teaching certificate as of yet. SOooooo, like all good researchers, I inquired as tot he recommended certification program, and was directed to the Craft Yarn Council of America's Certified teaching program....
> 
> The council is sending me the basic info on the 2 level courses they offer separately for Knit and crochet to become Certified (need that damn piece of paper again..... grrrrr) But waht I want to know is:
> ...


IF I were YOU - - I would ask at a RELIABLE Knit/Crochet Shop as to the requirements to be an Instructor at their shop...... I would think that You could inquire by phone or maybe even by E-mail......... and ALSO I would inquire at at least 2 shops, if not 3......... IF You are unfamiliar with that particular shops experience in teaching methods......
You could even check in 2 or 3 different cities.........
Good Luck....... I personally only want someone that can answer the questions or show ME how in an efficient manner. ALSO - I FEEL THAT PERSONALITY counts for a Great Deal......


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I consider knitting a hobby, so I wouldn't be concerned about certification. But I know people who take themselves very seriously would consider it a given that a teacher would be certified.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I think it depends on how you're going to use the "Certification". To teach all over the world, or in specified areas, you may need to be certified. It's like being certified to teach a Microsoft software program. You can teach it on your own with its advantages if you want to stop at that, however, to teach in specified venues, you do need to be certified.

In my business (pet transportation), it may not mean much to the average person, but if I want to transport to airports, pick up / deliver for international transports, I should be certified by having a membership in the IPATA organization, which means I have been tested and "certified" that my knowledge is of the highest caliber.

Only you can decide whether it is worth it or not. Just remember, it can be of benefit - especially to those who scoff at "hand crafts' and say they'd rather purchase from a store as it's more convenient and cheaper. You could explain to them why you're certified. One would probably never know the advantage of being "certified" unless one went through the certification process. There are many hidden things taught and advantages to going through this. And, in spite of all the years of experience, you WILL learn a few new things - not just needle craft, but salesmanship, etc. That alone would be worth the certification for the amount of money you said they'd charge.

Think used cars - which would you rather buy - a "Certified" used car that was put through its paces and found out to be flawless, or one sitting on the lot where the salesman tells you "there is nothing wrong with it."

It's your choice. I'd certainly ask for a syllabus of the course and ask them outright what the advantage of being certified is. Wishing you the best.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have taught several knitting classes at two different LYS and was never asked or required to be certified. I agree with the other opinions. I would look at the instructors skills and projects they have completed. There are people who are very good at taking tests but are not worth a plug nickel at teaching. Certification is great if that is something you want to accomplish but that is no guarantee that you will be asked to teach either knitting or crocheting.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Certification would mean not much to me. Experience and quality of work would.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

maur1011 said:


> I'd be much more interested in your experience as a knitting or crochet instructor than I would be in a certificate. Knowing you've been teaching for years counts for much more than the bit of paper.
> 
> More likely, you are qualified to be teaching the certification course.


My sentiments exactly! I taught piano for several years without a degree; the proof of my ability as a teacher was reflected in how well my students played. A formal degree or certificate does not create a good teacher. If I didn't know you or your abilities, pictures of your previous student' work would help me decide your qualifications. Hope this helps


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

What certification did our mothers and grandmothers have to teach us so ably. This sounds like another gimmick to get more money for something not needed.
I've taught knitting, crocheting, tatting, embroidery and a little quilting as well as tole painting, oil painting and floral design and no certificate obtained and these people have turned out some exceptional items. Your ability to get the process across does not need a certification. It is your talent that is required. Good luck.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like most feel that the certification is not required with the years of experience a person has. I would prefer to take lessons from someone whose work I had seen and who has the knowledge and experience to teach me what I wanted to learn. I thought of my husband when you posted this because he learned the upholstery business from a man who became his partner in the business. He learned how to make custom made boat canvas tops. He never took a class or became certified. He learned everything he needed to know from his partner. People never ask him if he is certified. They see his work and they know his craftsmanship is truly great. He has a lot of word of mouth business and repeat customers because they have purchased a second boat and liked the top he made for their first boat. If they see your work, why would they ask if you are certified? I learned to crochet many years ago from a neighbor who crocheted. I was taught by an aunt how to knit when I was 12 and when I was in my late 20's I wanted to learn to crochet. My neighbor offered to teach me and she did. I would not invest in a piece of paper that you don't really need.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

If we will remember, this is an "Instructors" course, not a crochet/knitting course. That may make a big difference, since she will learn how to market, advertise, and how to present to a sales opportunity, plus many other ways to instruct others - meaning she would be certified to teach others to be instructors, too.

It all depends on the direction she wants to go with the certification.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't do it just more government control and a money grab by the government. This is ridiculous for a craft


----------



## revswife1 (Jun 7, 2011)

rosespun said:


> As a Certified Knitting instructor, thought I would put my two cents worth into this discussion.
> 
> I also got a job teaching at a local Arts and Crafts store, certification was needed as part of the job. They paid half the cost so that helped. As part of the certification I had to teach 15 hours to obtain that piece of paper.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

rosespun said:


> Part of my experiences that have frankly stunned me as a knitter is the realization of how little some long time knitters/ crocheter's actually know.
> 
> I have helped these folks who have knitted as long as I have or longer and they know nothing about the label. They often just knit one or two things, they don't even really know about binding off properly. The list goes on and on...so, yes they have years of experience, but too often a very narrow view of what to knit/crochet.
> 
> Like dwernars said (typed  I have learned the whys of so much more!!


In teaching we said of someone like this th a t s/he has 1year of teaching experience, repeated 20 times.


----------



## myrum46 (Jun 24, 2012)

seedstitch said:


> I think being able to 'do' and being able to 'teach' are two different things. There are probably reasons to learn how to teach what you know how to do. If the classes teach a person how to present the material so someone else can learn what you know, then its worthwhile and I would take the classes.


My sentiments exactly! I looked at the Craft Yarn Council web site. They also have a link to the Warm Up America site. I volunteer teaching knitting to elementary school kids & there are some useful suggestions for this on both sites. While I certainly care about knitting experience & ability, I am more concerned about how well someone can teach it when considering a class. If this certification helps me to be a better teacher, it would be worth it (not financially since I volunteer). I plan to look in to the curriculum.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

I think if you are considering teaching knitting or crochet for a career, it would be wise to go ahead and get certified. That will open doors that would otherwise be closed because more and more folks will be looking for certification. In the meantime you would be learning not only knitting/crochet,but also teaching techniques.

If on the other hand this is just a fun one or two time thing, experience will get you what you want.


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

There's a certain personal satisfaction in passing the courses and getting certified. I didn't pass the first time around because I had been taught to crochet into the previous row incorrectly. The "test" consisted of answering many short essay questions and making samples of specified stitches. I made 8 mistakes - actually the same mistake already mentioned on 8 different samples. I think that I relearned a lot, especially in finding material to answer the essay questions. It was a good experience and I would do it again. I applied to another organization to begin the process for getting certified in knitting. For this one, not only did I have the essay questions and samples, but they also included (and tested on) the "how tos" of teaching, making a lesson plan, etc. Very good way to get my head together and, I felt, improved and streamlined the way I teach. So, all in all, I give a BIG vote"Yes" as to the worthwhileness of the whole process. (Hmmmmmmm - guess it also taught me how to make up words!!)


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

imsobusy said:


> I wouldn't think to inquire as to a teacher's certification in this instance. For myself I would think years experience and knowledge is much more important than a certificate.


I agree :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

janettamargo said:


> A certificate wouldn't mean any thing to me! I would be more interested in your work as a reference than a piece of paper.


Exactly, a sample of one's work. I wouldn't spend the money or time to be knitting certified.

I've taught many to knit, these past nine years. I've been teaching our craft for the past three years at Jo-Ann's. The Manager and other's saw samples of my work, did a thorough background check on me (they don't want thieves), and that was it.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

prismaticr said:


> Some may know I teach Knit and Crochet, here and offline...
> I was asked if I was "Certified" and while I am _certifiable_ I havent gotten a teaching certificate as of yet. SOooooo, like all good researchers, I inquired as tot he recommended certification program, and was directed to the Craft Yarn Council of America's Certified teaching program....
> 
> The council is sending me the basic info on the 2 level courses they offer separately for Knit and crochet to become Certified (need that damn piece of paper again..... grrrrr) But waht I want to know is:
> ...


I did the certification program some years ago. I enjoyed it very much. HOWEVER... if you are very well versed in the how's and whys in teaching both left as well as right handed students (Please do not say it takes both hands to knit, some people are severely left dominant and that just does not work.), I don't think it would be beneficial to you. 
One of the requirements is that you certify that you have taught several people to knit after taking the class. I taught a group of young people at a Girls and Boys club over several semesters. I sent the CYCA a letter stating that I had met their requirement in this way rather than having each child fill out CYCA's cards and the certificate that they sent me looked like someone drew it with Crayons.

The bottom line is you do not need the class if:
You are well versed in the basics and most of the intermediate techniques, how's as well as why's.
You can encourage the most insecure, fumble fingered, people to keep knitting.

To stand before a class and to introduce yourself as being certified to teach knitting by the CYCA instills some confidence but that has been the extent of its value to me.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ellelleen said:


> I've been "certified" in 4 areas of nursing during my long career...but no guarantee that I was a better nurse in that area than before I shelled out many of hundreds of dollars to take an exam and "renewed my certification." If "alphabet soup" of a long list of initials after your name is important for your ego then go ahead and jump through the hoops. But if you are a great knitter than can share knowledge of the craft, let your "persona" speak. I'm not impressed by certifications unless its learning to do CPR or insert a PICC IV line--life and death matters.


I, too, work in healthcare and in this field certification/licensure is extremely important as it ensures standardization of education and training. It would also be important if there was an adverse incident that leads to litigation.

For knit or crochet, I would be more likely to choose to take a class with someone who has lots of practical experience. I liked the suggestion that someone made about showing pics that shows the range of your work.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

I have read these 9 pages of posts, with good points for both experience and certification. If I went to a LYS for a class I would assume the owner of the shop knew the skills and personality of the instructor. However, at Michael's, JoAnn's or other large corporate chain the manager doing the hiring may not know anything about knitting/crocheting/quilting or the person applying to be an instructor. Corporate stores have to rely on certification programs to assure them that an instructor has certain skills. 

Corporate stores also have to be concerned about legal action against them from disgruntled customers. LYS - not so much concern.

I can understand why these certifications are being required for persons being paid to instruct others in a craft. Even unpaid instructors may need to be certified if the program they are working with gets donation funds or grant monies to fund the program. 

Unfortunately not everyone has a crafty grandma to teach them how to knit.


----------



## Knitlady46 (Nov 5, 2012)

I thought about teaching at a local national craft store. I have previously taught at Joann Stores knit and crochet. Teaching is a labor of love not a money making job! This store wanted me to teach but I had to be certified at my expense. NOT! It would take forever to offset the certification cost.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> I am currently taking the yarn council certification program and it is very intense, however having said that I have learned things about what I really can do versus what I would only due before. I have been knitting for about 45 years and I learned some things that I did not know and I don't feel it is a waste of my time or my money. There is also a teachers manual so it does help to prepare you a bit for actual teaching.
> 
> I will be teaching at Michaels and they require it.
> 
> ...


Good for you! Congratulations!


----------



## QueenSista (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel $150 is a lot of money in this day and time. Basically you are paying to get their patterns to teach. Personally, I would not invest in it. I think your experience should count for something. I teach jewelry making and did not have to pay for certification and some basic teaching training was provided. The certification process only took me about 12 hours to complete. Before I could take the certification course, I had to provide pictures of some of my completed items.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

rosespun said:


> Part of my experiences that have frankly stunned me as a knitter is the realization of how little some long time knitters/ crocheter's actually know.
> 
> I have helped these folks who have knitted as long as I have or longer and they know nothing about the label. They often just knit one or two things, they don't even really know about binding off properly. The list goes on and on...so, yes they have years of experience, but too often a very narrow view of what to knit/crochet.
> 
> ...


Love your posts! I think certification is the best way for both the employer and the students to ensure the classes are being taught by person who has taken the time and effort to learn as much as they can about the subject, and has had that knowledge evaluated and tested. Photos could have been knitted by anyone.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a legal assistant with about 40 years experience. I can, I am told, can be "grandfathered" with certification. In my region there is no benefit to having certification pay wise. The only way it would benefit me to become certified would be to move to a very large city. No thanks.

Our firm has hired "certified paralegals" who actually didn't have a clue on what they needed to do. So I'm not the least bit impressed with those letters following their names. I would much rather be taught or helped by someone with experience who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree with everyone who has said "show me the money" (your work) rather than a certificate.
> 
> I strongly DISAGREE that years of knitting has anything to do with knowledge/talent/skill/ability to teach. I have realized from KP that many knitters have been able to knit for 40-50+ years and have never blocked an item, tried lace, color work, top down or many other techniques knitters would be interested in learning.
> 
> ...


Wow, amy, did you look at the right posts? This Kper has posted lots of pictures and had much praise.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

To answer your post, I probably would go for the certification if I could afford to because of the challenges and possible new techniques it may present to me. However, I disagree entirely with AmyKnits regarding the many of us who do not post pictures frequently. I, for one do not own the necessary technical equipment to do so. I posted one picture so far thanks to a friend who took the picture and downloaded it to me by e-mail and the clear "how to" directions by Jessica Jean that I found on this site. . However, I DO block, enjoy knitting lace, trying new patterns that are specified for experienced knitters, am a fan of Barbara Walker, check out every new book on knitting at the library, just finished a beautiful cardigan pattern I bought on Ravelry etc. I feel many others out in KP land are just like me or have equally good reasons of their own for not posting pictures of all their work.



AmyKnits said:


> I agree with everyone who has said "show me the money" (your work) rather than a certificate.
> 
> I strongly DISAGREE that years of knitting has anything to do with knowledge/talent/skill/ability to teach. I have realized from KP that many knitters have been able to knit for 40-50+ years and have never blocked an item, tried lace, color work, top down or many other techniques knitters would be interested in learning.
> P
> ...


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

Lostie said:


> Wow, amy, did you look at the right posts? This Kper has posted lots of pictures and had much praise.


I agree.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If the person knew what they were doing it would not matter to me if they were certified or not. I think that would matter if you were teaching for an organization or some thing like that.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Love your posts! I think certification is the best way for both the employer and the students to ensure the classes are being taught by person who has taken the time and effort to learn as much as they can about the subject, and has had that knowledge evaluated and tested. Photos could have been knitted by anyone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Love your posts! I think certification is the best way for both the employer and the students to ensure the classes are being taught by person who has taken the time and effort to learn as much as they can about the subject, and has had that knowledge evaluated and tested. Photos could have been knitted by anyone.





cspaen34 said:


> To answer your post, I probably would go for the certification if I could afford to because of the challenges and possible new techniques it may present to me. However, I disagree entirely with AmyKnits regarding the many of us who do not post pictures frequently. I, for one do not own the necessary technical equipment to do so. I posted one picture so far thanks to a friend who took the picture and downloaded it to me by e-mail and the clear "how to" directions by Jessica Jean that I found on this site. . However, I DO block, enjoy knitting lace, trying new patterns that are specified for experienced knitters, am a fan of Barbara Walker, check out every new book on knitting at the library, just finished a beautiful cardigan pattern I bought on Ravelry etc. I feel many others out in KP land are just like me or have equally good reasons of their own for not posting pictures of all their work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

My Can of worms has grown.... and I thank ALL of you for the input.

To respond to some comments over the last 10 pages....

Yes I have posted my work here on KP, and on the internet in general (links in my signature) and thank you to those who actually looked at my history and spoke up on it. You are the ones I teach for...

For the posters about why get a certification in the first place... job related etc..

YES, this is for a job prospective position in Multiple locations. A long time ago, when I was first in school... I learned the value of the stupid piece of paper. After high school and before a college degree... jobs were restrictive. And in today's world they have become more so... With 'Big Brother' constantly looking over the shoulder of places designed to help people because so many have taken advantage of the previous system.... so certifications are being required more and more.

I volunteer teach at my local library, some of you KP'ers come see me 2 times a month, and the other places I teach are mostly senior/assisted living facilities. It is in these facilities where the question of certification has come up.

The students refer to me as the Yarn Craft Therapy teacher... Yarn craft referring to not only knit and crochet, but also needle point and machine work as these crafts use some type of Yarn/thread... 
One facility interviewed a potential new employee who was ultimately NOT hired for various reasons, but who questioned the title of the class time I teach stating that if I was not a Certified Teacher or Therapist, that the State could come in and audit the facility and deny funding due to MY lack of paperwork.
As I am NOT an employee of the facility but rather an independent that would not actually be the case, and I consulted the state to prove that for that facility. However, the can of worms was already opened.....

SOooooo. Several of you commented that you had either taken the Craft Council program or the Knitting Guild master program..... Eventually I believe to continue the work I want, ie in senior/assisted facilities and eventually hospitals.... I believe I will need some kind of paperwork for my skill sets beyond the years of experience and portfolio I carry around (yup, got photos of mostly everything on my tablet and some of my classes in progress and carry them to interviews with the respective directors and it always makes the point).

SO, now the question really becomes WHICH program do I take?

I know where I am skill wise. I know what I teach works because the students learn enough to be able to cross teach in my classes, and they bring in their friends for more.....

I know I can reach ANY student who wants to learn, because I learned how to figure out _their_ game first and reach them at that point....

I strive to learn new skills all the time, and sometimes it overtakes my crafting time...

BUT which program do I take??? new can of worms...

Thank you all!


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

prismaticr said:


> My Can of worms has grown.... and I thank ALL of you for the input.
> 
> To respond to some comments over the last 10 pages....
> 
> ...


I think that, if I was in your position, I would look hard at the Master Knitting Program offered by TKGA. It has its plus's and minus's. I began it some years ago but it did not allow for experience and to pay to demonstrate that I knew how to knit and purl, in the first section, bored me to death and I felt it was a complete waste of my money. You do pay as you go so the cost is manageable. I believe it is one of the most recognized programs and it is completely controlled by recognized judges. You will continue to submit your work until it is deemed acceptable to the highest standards. It is associated with Cast On magazine. It is not something you will complete in a week.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

suzybcool said:


> I think that, if I was in your position, I would look hard at the Master Knitting Program offered by TKGA. It has its plus's and minus's. I began it some years ago but it did not allow for experience and to pay to demonstrate that I knew how to knit and purl, in the first section, bored me to death and I felt it was a complete waste of my money. You do pay as you go so the cost is manageable. I believe it is one of the most recognized programs and it is completely controlled by recognized judges. You will continue to submit your work until it is deemed acceptable to the highest standards. It is associated with Cast On magazine. It is not something you will complete in a week.


I agree wholeheartedly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

If the institution you plan to teach for has to have annual certification reviews than by all means get yourself certified and save yourself the headache and hassle. Many online programs can help you with this which wasn't available to many in the past. Example is the State of Washington that addressed this question, especially with unlicensed employees of hospitals, with the end result being the state now requires everyone in those facilities to carry some form of certification. Personally, I fought it for many years and won but now the pendulum swings the other way so watch out. I took college level courses where the instructors were not certified and had no degree. They got their positions when experience in the industry was all that was required to get their positions. They tended, I'm afraid, to have "issues" directly related to that fact. I also took classes from advanced degreed professors at university level that also had "issues" as well. Two of the classes I ended up teaching because the one liked my icing roses (years of experience with my mother who was Wilton trained and had met his father when she was younger), the other was a tailoring instructor the small business women in the class had paid big money for the program that had a long waiting list--she didn't even know how to reinforce bias notched collars with twill tape--101 in tailoring parlance!!! So to keep her from being hung by the angry mob I taught the class for which I had to pay for.

If you are teaching at a box store requiring the same as above then do the same. Many are doing the same now and you should know which ones they are by the class schedules they offer and the list of courses with instructors names with all their titles behind them.

If you are just getting certified for your own classes then consider the importance to the students before making any rash moves. These certifications are just a form of fluffing one's own feathers and adding abbreviations behind one's name. If you like that sort of thing than do it for yourself.

Certifications outside of prominent professions are of limited value. If certifying then by all means do diligent research into the program and get feedback from many graduates just like you would for a contractor. There are some who have commented so start there and if you are what you say you are then you will go even further with your research and complete what is necessary for you. Having taught tatting at the highest university in our state I had no certification, but long waiting lists and constantly full classes but gave it up due to wanting to pursue more than tatting the rest of my life. I learned perfect tension in the process so was envied by many prominent knitters (one who worked for Vogue Knitting, proofed for Elizabeth and Barbara and did private couture for special clients in NYC). She did not crochet so we respected each others talents while attending fashion school together. I learned knitting many years later and now regret all the lost time I could have spent picking her brain!!! I was offered many lucrative positions by up-start companies like North Face and by established ones like Pendleton but declined since I wanted to pursue my own course in the industry (also two prominent newer designers at the time). Honestly, BIG DEAL since I don't consider my skills even close to those of Jessica-Jean who I am unaware of any certification she has or hasn't or Courier77 who was my polar opposite since she trained at NYCFI while me a lowly Edith Head's alma mater--she did draping while I did drafting/grading/fitting which her program lacked in (several of my classmates were excepted immediately into NYCFI because of our background and were hired by the prominent designers at the time).

As for photos and spread sheets etc. GOOD LUCK as you will never see any of that here (I have myriads of equipment to do it and if not know just who to go to) *BUT* it has been and will be until my dying breath my policy to NEVER photography my own work. That is up to the satisfied customer for which it was created--true couture and NOT haute or costume making


----------



## Bear54 (Jul 10, 2013)

Why is this even a subject? Either you can or cannot craft. Seems like getting a license to walk. Absurd. If you like what I do, will be glad to show you. If you need me to be "certified", then maybe you are "certifiable" and I should make a phone call to your keepers.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Bear54 said:


> Why is this even a subject? Either you can or cannot craft. Seems like getting a license to walk. Absurd. If you like what I do, will be glad to show you. If you need me to be "certified", then maybe you are "certifiable" and I should make a phone call to your keepers.


You made me laugh.... But as I have said, this is not by choice that I need certification... this is about the fact that where I have been successfully teaching for over a year, now wants proof of certification for their state paperwork.

My students love me. They are willing to pay me out of their pockets if the facility must 'fire me for lack of certification' ....so rather than loose the pay, I am looking into the process.

It is just a shame that I even have to go through all this... I have been teaching long enough. I teach what I know, and learn new things for my students. I have a ton of resources, and 'collect' new ones all the time. I am good at my craft, and my portfolio speaks to that.

It is just a piece of paper.. and a phone call of verification, but this is what our society has come to in the day and age... "prove it or loose it...."


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

prismaticr said:


> You made me laugh.... But as I have said, this is not by choice that I need certification... this is about the fact that where I have been successfully teaching for over a year, now wants proof of certification for their state paperwork.
> 
> My students love me. They are willing to pay me out of their pockets if the facility must 'fire me for lack of certification' ....so rather than loose the pay, I am looking into the process.
> 
> ...


The shortest way I know is to attend a Teach to Knit class offered by e Craft Yarn Count of America. You can find the requirements here:http://craftyarncouncil.com/teach.html


----------

